# PETA Kidnaps a hunting dog



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

This just made my day. thank you.


----------



## wantinadarton (Jan 23, 2006)

*Peta*

To be perfectly honest, I hate PETA. They are a bunch of nonsence people that know nothing about taking care of animals, they have done this before. There were hunting dogs, beagles, stolen from a rabbit hunter in Indiana, these dogs were extremely well taken care of and in no harm to anyone. They took these dogs and were probably euthanized. They should be stopped. I am glad more people are finding them out. Thank you.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It's a good thing the police caught them and no the owner of the dog. If it were my dog they might have gotten the needle.


----------

